# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  مرسيدس مرصعة بالماس!!

## mylife079

قام أحد معارض السيارات الكبري في المانيا بعرض أول سيارة في العالم لا يمكن لأحد شراؤها أو قيادتها.. هذه السيارة مرصعة من الخارج بالكامل بالماس ويكسو كراسيها فرو طبيعي.. وقد أكد صاحب المعرض أن فكرة تصنيع هذه السيارة التي قاربت تكلفتها المليوني يورور 'حوالي 14 مليون جنيه' جاءت في اطار حملة للدعاية للمعرض. وانها كانت بالفعل فكرة ناجحة للغاية وأن المعرض شهد اقبالا غير مسبوق. فمئات الاشخاص جاءوا ليروا أغلي سيارة في العالم.

----------


## مدحت

طيب سؤال        
ايش موقفهم لو طار الالماس بسبب حادث او   شي




مهو الناس    مش قادرة توكل    انا عارف عنهم


والله ناس    فاضية

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (83):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

روعه

----------


## Shift

> طيب سؤال        
> ايش موقفهم لو طار الالماس بسبب حادث او   شي
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مهو الناس    مش قادرة توكل    انا عارف عنهم
> 
> 
> والله ناس    فاضية


اظن يا اخي ان السياره دي اكيد يعني مش هتمشي علي طريق كدا عادي زي السيارات .. 
دي هتفضل كدا علي وضعها .. لا هتمشي ولا شئ 
هما فعلا ناس فاضيين 
بس ممكن تقول انه اسلوب جديد للدعايه

----------


## Paradise

:Df3d6b430e:   :Df3d6b430e:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

وصلني عل الايميل انو هالسيارة للوليد بن طلاال

وان لمس هاي السيارة بيكلف 1000 دولار ....

----------


## Paradise

> وصلني عل الايميل انو هالسيارة للوليد بن طلاال
> 
> وان لمس هاي السيارة بيكلف 1000 دولار ....


لمسها بكلف 1000 دولار
ركوبها أديه بيكلف

----------


## The Gentle Man

روعه
شو هاد
على فكرة سرقة الماستين من الخاتم الي كنت انا لابسه

----------


## mylife079

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## النورس الحزين

شي روعة وشكرا الك mylife  جد شي روعة يسلمو ايديك

----------


## mylife079

شكرا نورس على المرور

----------


## فارس الأحلام

مشكوررررررررر انشاء الله يصير عنا سيارة مرصعة بالألماس

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا عارف ناس فاضية اشغال على كل حال يسلموا . 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_شكرا نورس على المرور_


 له العفو

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مش حلوه .. التطور احيانا بعجق الدنيا وببطل في هيبه للاشي ..

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## فارس الأحلام

سحرتني

----------


## mylife079

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## تيتو

شو هالفخامة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا جميعا على المرور

----------


## samah

[align=center]ya slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
 :SnipeR (35): [/align]

----------


## مجودة

سيارة رووعة
تسلم اخي موضوع مميز...

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لو عندي هالسيارة بتعرفو لمين بعطيها 

أكيد لاغلى إنسان عقلبي هو أبوي

----------


## mylife079

مشكورين على المرور جميعاً

----------


## Rahma Queen

واااااااااااااااااااااااااو
شو هاد

----------


## mylife079

شكراً على مرورك رحمة مقدمه

----------


## رنيم

_روعة_

----------


## mylife079

مرورك اروع يسلمو رنيم

----------


## بنت بني حسن

هاي سيارتي بعتها وعملولو عليها دعايه ههههههههه
فااااااااااضيين

----------


## mylife079

شكراً على مرورك بنت بن حسن

----------


## Rahma Queen

> شكراً على مرورك رحمة مقدمه


يسلمو ما يركبها اعز منك
هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## mylife079

شكراً لك رحمة على ذوقك العالي

----------

